# 2013 Nissan 370Z, New NV Heading To Chicago Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

In a bit of surprising news, Japanese automaker Nissan has confirmed that it will be unveiling two vehicles at the upcoming 2012 Chicago Auto Show, one of which is its a refresh to their popular sports car, the 370Z.

The 2013 Nissan 370Z will reportedly be getting some changes, which comes as a surprise since there have been no rumors of such an update. The current model 370Z convertible and coupe last saw changes in the 2009 model year, so it is about time for a refresh.

The other vehicle Nissan will be unveiling is part of the NV commercial vehicle line. There's a strong possibility that it will be the NV200, which is currently sold in 40 other countries and Nissan had already spoken about plans to bring it to the US market. Earlier this year, Nissan had debuted the e-NV200 Concept at the Detroit Auto Show.

More: *2013 Nissan 370Z, New NV Heading To Chicago Auto Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

